# Drunkest Guy Ever



## mr drinky (Sep 5, 2013)

I was going to put this on YouTube Knuckleheads but I figured since it wasn't knife-related, I would make a separate post. 

After a pretty crappy day, this made me laugh. 

k. 

[video=youtube;-s_40rM_L0s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s_40rM_L0s&feature=player_embedded#at=11[/video]


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 5, 2013)

I think tomorrow's class will conclude with this two minute and twenty-four second ode to greatness. Thank you.


----------



## Dream Burls (Sep 5, 2013)

You should see the video of him driving home.


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 5, 2013)

I've seen the original but the edited version you just posted had me laughing so much I woke my wife up!


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 5, 2013)

What's the big deal? Looked like a normal Saturday night :laughat:


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 6, 2013)

Dream Burls said:


> You should see the video of him driving home.



Presented by the local police dept?


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 6, 2013)

Too bad there wasn't a camera in the parking lot, he must have fallen out of his car. He clearly could not have walked there... I gave a similar performance once, interestingly not after drinking but when a virus infection had affected my inner ear and equilibrium system.

Stefan

P.S. As funny as such scenes are, sharing my place with an alcoholic who is not far from that almost every night does take a bit of the fun out of it. I really need to move...


----------



## Gravy Power (Sep 6, 2013)

My bad...Thas was Theory on the video. I was driving, should have just went in to get the beer myself and let Rick chill in the car.


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 6, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0Au_8GMUxVs&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D0Au_8GMUxVs[/video]

I like this guy


----------



## ryann (Sep 6, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> I was going to put this on YouTube Knuckleheads but I figured since it wasn't knife-related, I would make a separate post.
> 
> After a pretty crappy day, this made me laugh.
> 
> k.



Django Reinhardt was playing while I watched

was like cheese & wine


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hahaha I wish I could get that drunk!


----------



## Michael Rader (Sep 8, 2013)

I hate all these damn cameras all over the place! Can't I just have a little privacy when I'm drinking in public??


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 8, 2013)

Michael Rader said:


> I hate all these damn cameras all over the place! Can't I just have a little privacy when I'm drinking in public??


I was wondering where you have been lately. I think I saw you outside of that convenience store at Pioneer Square.


----------



## Michael Rader (Sep 8, 2013)

Ha ha. Oh, yeah - just keeping the nose to the grindstone and trying to stay out of trouble.


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 8, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Too bad there wasn't a camera in the parking lot, he must have fallen out of his car. He clearly could not have walked there... I gave a similar performance once, interestingly not after drinking but when a virus infection had affected my inner ear and equilibrium system.
> 
> Stefan
> 
> P.S. As funny as such scenes are, sharing my place with an alcoholic who is not far from that almost every night does take a bit of the fun out of it. I really need to move...



I feel the same way about this vid.. Having been around many drunks, and myself, I don't find this very funny. I just wish I did.


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 9, 2013)

I was too slow to think about it, but I could have taken an identical video of my room mate tonight. Except that he started throwing things, cursing me and wanted to hit me a few times before he passed out on the hallway floor. Six more days before I move out, can't wait. 

Stefan


----------



## labor of love (Sep 9, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> I was too slow to think about it, but I could have taken an identical video of my room mate tonight. Except that he started throwing things, cursing me and wanted to hit me a few times before he passed out on the hallway floor. Six more days before I move out, can't wait.
> 
> Stefan



ive lived with some people like this in the past, and its no fun. i never wanted my friends to come over because i didnt know what i was walking into when i came home from work. its a shame when grown men dont learn how to hold their booze properly. or refuse help especially if they dont know their own limits.


----------



## Michael Rader (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey, Mr. Drinky. Just trying some Jim Beam - "Devil's Cut" tonight. I sure hope there are no video cameras around... now where is the cat?
-M


----------

